# RIP Chester baby



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chester AKA "Chessie"*
_May 2005 - November 14, 2007_

My dearest Chester,

I can't believe you're gone. I knew the day would come sometime... we thought it would be sooner... And yet, my heart is aching for your face to smile up at me when I peek in at you, struggling to get up but so happy to see me. Begging for me to swoop you up and carry you around. The neck nuzzles you gave in the last few months, oh how they warmed my heart!

You're a fighter, through and through. I loved that the older you got, the sweeter you got, though you still kept that bullheadedness. What you wanted, you wanted. Moms wanted to cuddle? Only on your terms! Dinnertime? Gimmie, gimmie, you'd say! And then smile when you saw your bowl.

Even though you went through a terror phase and refused to be with any other rats anymore, despite our attempts, and even bit us a few times, I still loved you. You, my boy, you were something special. Always will be.










I know you're already at The Bridge, hanging out with Nicodemus again. Soot, Snow and Nip is there with you, and I'm sure ya'll are taking care of Lil' Bit for me. Don't be too bossy, and try and get along with everyone, Chessie boy. No fighting at The Bridge, understand me?!

It's nice to be able to run around again, isn't it? I know it bothered you that your legs stopped working a while ago, but that didn't stop you, did it? You still managed to get around.

I watched the video the other day we'd made of you, Nic and Stewie when you guys first came to us. Oh, how happy we were to welcome you into our family. Now all that's left is little Stewie (little! he's nearing 2!), and with this myco flareup that just won't quit, and you're gone... Well, if you can, send word to Stewie that he doesn't have to be with you right now, please? Anyhow, the video was beautiful, watching you and Nic bounce around while poor Stewie swayed in the corner. You all blossomed once you came to live with us, and I'm so proud of that.

We love you. Forever and ever. Always know that.

Love,
Mama


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that was very sweet. i never knew him but i miss him now too. what a big personality he had. i'm sorry he had to leave you.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww Kimmie, I am sorry he had to leave. I am sorry any of them have to leave, but it seems you have made your peace with it. What an awesome long-lived character!! Those are the ones you remember, not the bland suet puddings. LOL


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nicely written. I am sorry, but I seem to miss him too.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i miss him and i didnt even know you had him, he sounded so friendly and such a fighter.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, daisy184, that is beautiful, thank you!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

ya made me bawl like a baby... i miss him too. i bet him a sphinxy are hanging out with all the others who have gone before them.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Aww, daisy184, that is beautiful, thank you!


 :wink: x


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

poor chhester


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss Kimmie *hugs*. He was a very handsome man


----------

